# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual beberapa ikan koleksi nih...

## hilariusssss

berhubung ikan semakin bertambah besar tetapi kolam tidak bisa besar2, maka terpaksa sebagian koleksi ikan2 ini harus dijual..
barangkali ada rekan2 yang sedang mencari ikan2 berkualitas  :: 

*1. Showa* 
farm : maruchiku
size : 39cm
sex : male


*2. Maruten Sanke (ex GO davkoi)*
farm : YOHEI, certi
size 38cm
sex : male


*3. Showa Ginrin*
farm : maruchiku
size : 39cm
sex : ? (kenungkinan female)


*4. kohaku*
farm : ISA
size : 43cm
sex : male


*5. showa*
farm : isa
size : 40cm
sex : male


*6. kohaku nindan*
farm : hoshikin, certy breeder, certy juara
size : 40cm
sex : female


*7. kohaku kuchibeni*
farm : maruyama, certy breeder, certy juara
size : 47cm
sex : female


*8. kohaku sandan*
farm : hoshikin, certy breeder
size : 36cm
sex: ? (kemungkinan jantan)


*9. kohaku sandan*
farm : maruyama
size : 45cm
sex : female


*10. Hi-Utsuri*
farm : maruchiku, certy juara
size : 42cm
sex : ? (kemungkinan male)


*11. showa*
farm : ISA, certy juara
size : 43cm
sex : male


bagi yang berminat bisa PM saya  :: 
atau melalui pin BB boleh buat nanya2 dulu  :: 

lokasi ikan di GHK
kompleks perumahan green garden blok D5 no 4
jakarta barat
klo mau liat2 ikan nya dulu boleh  :: 

Pin BB : 23c0aa63
sms : 0859 2121 1110 atau 0857 18 999 823

thx all  ::

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jlumike

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tsubosumi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eddy dots

pm donk om, sapa tau cocok dimata ama di kantong..thanks...

----------


## Wijono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saitotelo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gg88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

pm juga dong om..

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa_08

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hasan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ya2r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

> PM juga ya Om.
> Terima kasih





> Ikannya ciamik om!, PM om ?





> PM juga donk om. tks





> Pm juga ya om.. sapa tau nyangkut..





> Oom PM juga yaa..





> Omm... Pm juga donk


PM sent ya semua  ::

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nozferatu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Om, boleh pm harganya yang no 8 dan 9..thx

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Djendjen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## billy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

